# Singletrailer - Gepäckträger



## Lupine (29. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


ich fahre mit großer Begeisterung den Tout Terrain Singletrailer. Die Vorzüge des Singletrailers wurden ja schon oft genug betont.


Ein Nachteil gegenüber anderen Anhängern ist die etwas eingeschränkte Transportmöglichkeit für Gegenstände. Unter der Sitzfläche ist einiges an Platz und evtl. noch in einer Dreieckstasche. Uns war es in letzter Zeit manchmal zu wenig. Da wir den Singletrailer nicht nur fürs (relativ) grobe Gelände benützen, sondern z. B. auch mal damit zum Baden fahren oder seit neuestem das Laufrad unseres Kleinen mitnehmen wollen, musste ein Gepäckträger her. Ich möchte Euch mit dem Beitrag den Gepäckträger vorstellen – vielleicht erhält ja ein Interessierter eine Anregung dadurch.

Zuerst hatte ich eine Konstruktion gebaut, bei der ich Gepäck hinten an den Singletrailer hängen konnte. Damit kam der Anhänger aber in Kurven ziemlich aus dem Gleichgewicht und fahren hat keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.

Dann habe ich einen Gepäckträger gebaut, den ich auf den oberen Streben des Singletrailers montiert habe. Und was soll ich sagen, funktioniert echt gut.

In meinem „Lastenheft“ stand, dass der Anhänger nicht beschädigt (angebohrt o. ä.) werden darf, außerdem soll der Träger möglichst leicht sein und schnell und einfach, ohne Werkzeug (de-) montierbar sein.

So wiegt der der Träger jetzt 290g und ist innerhalb von 30 sec. montiert.

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder angehängt. Der Träger besteht aus Aluprofilen aus dem Baumarkt, die miteinander verschraubt sind. Das Alugerüst ist mittels 4 Alu-Befestigungsschellen (bei Conrad 542075), die ich etwas modifiziert habe auf die Streben des Anhängers „gesteckt“. Die Schellen sind wiederum mit jeweils einem Gummi an den Streben des Anhängers gesichert. Die blanken Aluprofile habe ich aus optischen Gründen mit schwarzem Klebeband ummantelt (Lackieren oder eloxieren wäre mir als Hobbybastler zu viel Umstand gewesen). Oben drauf habe ich noch ein Schaumstoffklebeband geklebt, damit z. B. das Laufrad rutschfest darauf gesichert werden kann. Der Schaumstoff hat sich aber als wenig haltbar erwiesen und wurde inzwischen durch ein Filzklebeband ersetzt.


So können mit dem Träger problemlos einige Kilos transportiert werde, ohne dass sich das Fahrverhalten gravierend ändert. Das Laufrad, das auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, wiegt etwa 5,5 kg, und so kommt man zumindest Strecken wie z. B. die Ponale nach Pregasina/Gardasee gut hoch und runter, wobei ich fürs richtige Gelände max. 3-4 kg empfehlen würde. Z. B. auf einer Mehrtagestour, muss man ohnehin einen Kompromiss eingehen zwischen Fahrkomfort/verhalten und der Menge des Gepäcks, das man so mitnehmen möchte.

Und manchmal möchte man ja nur etwas dabei haben, was nicht allzu schwer ist aber halt Volumen hat, z. B. Badehandtücher, Strandmatte, dafür ist der Gepäckträger auch praktisch…


Grüße


Lupine


----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2014)

Nette Idee!  Sehe 2 kleinere Probleme:

Man muss immer den Schnellspanner öffnen und das Oberteil hochklappen, um das Kind ein/aussteigen zu lassen? Dabei ändert sich doch der Winkel zwischen Deichsel und Trailer am unteren Gelenk. Wie einfach ist dann das wieder zusammenzuklemmen? (bei uns hängt das HR des Zugfahrrades etwas in der Luft, wenn der Ständer des Trailers ausgeklappt ist)

Wenn die Kleinen wachsen besteht irgendwann die Gefahr, dass der Kopf nach oben hin mit dem Träger kollidiert. Z.B. bei Bodenwellen oder Kanten.

Wir haben die Zugräder mit Trägern für Ortliebtaschen (Tubus Fly, sehr leicht) ausgerüstet. Da bekommt man einiges mit weg, allerdings kein Laufrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupine (29. September 2014)

Hi,
der Träger ist nur an den beiden "V-förmigen" Streben montiert, d. h. man klappt den Träger mit dem darauf festgezurrten Gepäck nach oben, und das Kind kann austeigen. Im fahrbereiten Zustand ist der Kopf des Kindes nicht unterhalb des Trägers - der Träger beginnt erst weiter vorne. Das Schließen des Schnellspanners wird durch den Träger nicht beeinflusst, ich weiß nicht ganz was Du meinst. Auch ohne Träger ist es ein bisschen Gefrimel die beiden Teile in einander zu führen und den Schnellspanner zu schließen. Mit Träger ist es nicht mehr und nicht weniger Aufwand. In beiden Fällen muss das Hinterrad meines Rades etwas in die Luft (ist auch ne große Rahmengröße bei mir und die Kopplung sitz so recht hoch).


----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2014)

Ahso, wir öffnen den Schnellspanner normalerweise nur zum Transport im Auto. Ansonsten bleibt der immer zu, das Kind steigt seitlich ein oder wird von oben (durchs "V") reingesetzt.

Stimmt, überm Kopf ist keine Strebe. Dann ist ok. Man muss nur beim Beladen mit z.B. Laufrad etwas aufpassen, klar.


----------



## Lupine (14. August 2015)

Nachdem mein Sohn nun schon seit geraumer Zeit statt Laufrad auf ein richtiges MTB ;-) umgestiegen ist, hier noch Bilder mit dem Supurb Bo 12 im Huckepack, klappt auch super...


----------

